# Fish Compatibility



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

K im planning on getting a new tank, a 55 gallon. My step dad said "you cant put cichlids Plecos, or corydoras in the same tank" because you have to put something like a teaspoon or tablespoon of koushour salt in the tank for the cichlids. but ive seen cichlids, corydoras AND plecos in the same tank. thanks if you can give me an answer


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

cichlids don't need salt at all. THey will do well in the salt but personaly I don't advise using it regularly. The corys could be okay depending on what cichlids are put in there.


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

I would'nt put salt in atall. What are the benefits ? :roll:


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

mHeinitz57 said:


> cichlids don't need salt at all. THey will do well in the salt but personaly I don't advise using it regularly. The corys could be okay depending on what cichlids are put in there.


Definitely, I wouldn't recommend salt. Cories and other catfish are less tolerant of salt. As for cichlids & cories, I've got GBRs in with cories. I wouldn't recommend african cichlids with cories though.


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

and oscars are fine, right?


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

they are fine with salt. If you are asking if they are fine with cories well...it wont take them long to get big enough to want a cory for lunch.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend oscars with the other fish listed. Cories and such tend to be much smaller. Oscars get to 18" in size and do better with larger fish.


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

so oscars are fine with plecos, cichlids, maybe a silver dollar and a bala shark? thanks if reply (i know alot its just that i dont want to spend to much, ive been working hard for a 14 year old lol i have a job now making about $41 and mowing a field for $10 and anything else i can do. so far i have $100, i got that in 2 days. im trying to get my parents to buy alot of the stuff. they want me to buy stuff off the internet like websites cause i need an extremely good deal, also if anyone knows a site w/ extremely cheap prices other than www.thatpetplace.com and www.drsfostersmith.com id appreciate it, and the prices have to be lower. thanks)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

assualt911 said:


> so oscars are fine with plecos, cichlids, maybe a silver dollar and a bala shark?


You cannot keep only one of either species. They are shoaling species and will require plenty of space to swim around and a large group for company. Your 55 gallons is pushing the limits already. No silver dollars and bala sharks for that matter. What is your final stocking list?


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

idk  maybe you can give me some suggestions of a popular fish that ill find at a store but i want an oscar by far. other than the fact that they can get hole in the head, i can take the chance. ill do an oscar and like a few others, im interested in a pleco but also a cichlid. grrr lol


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

If you have your heart set on an Oscar, and you have a 55, get an Oscar. There. That's your stocking list. Nothing else will fit. If you can turn the water over like 10 times an hour without creating an hellacious current, and you do water changes every other day, you could probably keep a pleco too (alternately, set up a 30 gallon lighted planted sump and that should take care of your nitrates)


----------

